
Burger King Deviously Explains Net Neutrality Making People Wait Longer for Food - skellertor
http://www.adweek.com/creativity/burger-king-deviously-explains-net-neutrality-by-making-people-wait-longer-for-whoppers/
======
TokyoKid
Burger King markets to young men, and this is an issue important to young men.
And it comes with almost no political blowback for being too left or right.
Marketing.

